# no nitrites, but still ammonia?



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

is it bad that i haven't had any nitrites for a week and a half, yet i continue to have ammonia? are the nitrites responsible for depleting the ammonia? if that's the case, i'll never get rid of the ammonia with no nitrites!


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Nope! It's a kind of bacteria that grows in the filter media/substrate and decorations that eats the ammonia and converts it to Nitrites, and another kind of bacteria that grows to convert the Nitrites to Nitrates. Once you have all Nitrates, you'll know you're cycled. And the best way to keep your Nitrates down is to just keep up with your weekly water changes. Good Luck!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Usually true, but in rare cases you see ammonia and nitrates. That usually means you have some ammonia-eating bacteria, but not enough to consume all the ammonia being produced. Truly cycled tanks have 0 ammonia, even if you add ammonia, it goes to 0 quickly, no nitrites and nitrates that climb until you do a water change. 

Hopefully, the ammonia-eaters will grow in soon. Once bacteria is started, is should multiply rapidly unless something is killing it. If your ammonia doesn't fall soon, you might need less feeding and/or another or a bigger/more flow filter. 

PS test your test kit. They can go bad or you can be fooled by water made yellow by driftwood or meds.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

i'm pretty sure i have enough flow (it's a 10 gal). i only feed every other day, and when i do, i feed very little (just enough for about 4 minutes). i have no driftwood (tank water is clear). and i tested my tap water again, which tested 0 ammonia. i guess it's just a waiting game


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

pH? I'm told raising it to above 7 can speed the cycle.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

well that's good to know, cause my PH is consistently 6.0 - 6.4. maybe i should get some PH up. what are good ways to raise PH?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

not "pH up". Start with 1/4 tsp of baking soda. If its going to help, it won't take much.


----------

